# Number queen marking kit



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I just tried a number queen marking kit today and I have a question. I purchased this kit from Brushy Mountain and Thorne in the UK produces it. The glue container was only half full and the glue was rather thick. It seems to me that maybe some of the solvent may have evaporated away.

Has anyone else used this kit? How thick should the glue be? If it should be thinner, what type of solvent should I use to thin it? Has any one tried super glue to glue the numbers on?


----------



## James Burke (Feb 4, 2002)

I've used super glue and it seems to work. Make sure you use the GEL and not the liquid. I don't know how toxic it is. I've never seen any ill effects. The glue dries rapidly. 

Application of the numbered discs is always a little tricky. I made a special tool that has a little plunger for ejecting the disc onto the queen's back. 

It consists of an aluminum tube 1/8" in diameter two inches long with an inside diameter of 1/16". The plunger is a 1/16" rod approx. 1/16" longer than the tube. You can find these at most hobby stores that carry model airplane supplies. They can be cut with a razor blade by rolling the rod / tube on the table while pressing down with the blade. Only a small burr is left to remove with fine sand paper. A small rounded point is sanded on the ejector end of the plunger to make minimum contact with the disc. 

With the plunger retracted, beeswax is applied to to one end of the tube. A numbered disc is flattened on the table and stuck to the beeswax on the tool. A small drop of super glue is applied to the disc with a toothpick...NOT THE GLUE TUBE. 

With the queen held in my dominant hand, I place the disc on her back and gently push down on the plunger, carefully ejecting the disc.

I've tried tweezers and about every other method to apply those crazy little discs, but this method really works. 

I have several made and will sell them for $3.00 each post paid. Just drop me a personal message.


Regards,

Jim


----------



## bdrowe (Feb 25, 2008)

I am looking into doing numbering this year as I'm looking at AI.

Gel Super Glue sounds like a good first trial.

Have you tried puting the number on while she is under CO2?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

If you have trouble finding the gel super glue, I get mine at a hobby store that sells remote control airplane stuff.
We use it for live coral propagation.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Those kits typically come with a resin type glue that dries out. When I used the resin glue years ago, approximately 5-8% of the tags would fall off the queen over time. One day I had enough with the resin glue and grabbed a bottle of TiteBond II wood glue. Approximately 3% or less have fallen off using the wood glue and is what I have used ever since. The trick is to get just enough glue on the queen and then press the tag down. When pressing the tag down, there should be just a little glue visible around the edge of the tag.

I use a little 1/16" diameter brass rod to apply the dab of glue and then moisten the other end with saliva to pick up the tag. The saliva provides just enough adhesion to pick up the tag and hold it until it is positioned on the queen.

Yes, this is much easier to do when the queens are anesthetized with CO2 during the insemination process!


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

I've thought about those discs and the glue used to attach them.

Has anyone tried woman's false eyelash glue? It has super sticking power, and is non-toxic. It's readily available and it's cheap. Granted, if Titebond and Super Glue are working, why change? But, if there are fumes involved or problems with what you're using, perhaps the false eyelash glue would work better.

DS


----------



## Radar (Sep 4, 2006)

I have used nail varnish for the last 5 yrs, the original glue only seems to work for first year but it does not have a smell, where as nail varnish has and it is necessary to let the smell go off before returning the queen. Almost none fall off.


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

I had a similar problem with the glue supplied with the kit, it doesn't dry fast enough and slides off. I will try the gel glue with the saliva or wax. Thank you guys and beesource!


----------

